# How wide is "wide"?



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been thinking that I need to start measuring every nice goat I can get my hands on. I mean like taking measurements between hooks and between pins and getting angles, bone circumference, etc.. i want to enter these measurements and ages into a database so that I can have some points of reference. I mean, I don't get to look at and put my hands on a lot of goats and so I don't always know if what I am looking at is really "wide" or "long". Breed standard descriptions and judging descriptions don't tell you what constitutes these terms. I know that will come with experience and I am getting better, but it is a slow process. 

Sorry, this is a little bit of a rant, blowing off a bit of frustration. But, does anyone know if there are guidelines out there anywhere that are specific about how to tell these things when you don't have a bunch of goats to compare? Maybe a judges training manual? 

With the children on 4H this year we will be attending some jackpots and shows so that will be great learning for everyone. Just looking for a bit of perspective about how wide is wide or how long is long.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If your on Facebook then start liking a bunch if different Boer breeders pages. Your welcome to friend me and go through my likes and see who I am friends with and like. These people post lots of pictures and it is so much easier to see what looks right ans compare goats. 

I think each goat varies and it would be hard to measure them for appropriate width.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Ooo! Sounds like an Excel workbook waiting to happen. Are you also figuring a percentage ratio of length & width? That might have something to do with it.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Boer Goats for Sale group will have a lot of breeders and different boer goat people.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeppp, any of the sale groups and sometimes Boer breeders has pictures.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I can find pictures that is not a problem. What I am looking for are specific measurements. For example, a week old kid may have a distance between his hooks of X inches. Average for purebred boer is Y inches so kid is on the wider/ narrower side. Just some specific numbers to work with would really help.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know of anyone who does that. Its kind of something you learn to see and identify as you go. There are tricks and signs for certain things


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

There really are no specific measurements. All goats are different, yet good in their own ways. We have a small Boer, a long Boer, a very short one, and they all have excellent qualities but are unlike each other. Maybe a goat isn't as long as its companion, but is taller and wider; it is still a nice goat. You can't use a tape measure to see a to-scale perspective.

I do know that they have weight measurements for certain ages. That may help a bit.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

As long as overall growth is good then your ok. Then you find good and bad point to breed them out. I can post my tips/ tricks for find structure faults


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok Dani, if you have time that would be great. I have really enjoyed this learning process and it is great to see and hear as much as possible!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> I can find pictures that is not a problem. What I am looking for are specific measurements. For example, a week old kid may have a distance between his hooks of X inches. Average for purebred boer is Y inches so kid is on the wider/ narrower side. Just some specific numbers to work with would really help.


I have found some of my smallest 1 week old kids have grown into some of my best 90 lb show wethers. I think some of those things would be really really hard to calculate. Maybe on adults would be easier, but kids can change so much. My smallest kid last year at 6 lbs at birth weighed 90 lbs at his show at 5 months of age and was a tank. He was a scrawny little runt when he was born.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya I see your point. Guess I'll have to practice practice practice. and learn.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> Ya I see your point. Guess I'll have to practice practice practice. and learn.


I finally got the back and top line figured out, but the shoulders are still confussing me.


----------

